# Learning French



## Newby (7 Jul 2009)

Hi All,

I'm thinking about trying to learn French but have not got a word of it. I would like to learn via a book and CD's for pronunciations before heading off to a proper class. I'd like something reasonably comprehensive and don't mind paying a few quid for it.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to decent linguaphones? THe ones I can see from a Google search are as follows:

[broken link removed]Learn French By Podcast
Michel Thomas

Has anyone used these (as a complete novice) and found them to be of any use? Or any other recommendations?

Cheers

Newby


----------



## Rois (7 Jul 2009)

Try your local library for starters.  I have heard great reports about Michel Thomas and perhaps you could request it from library.

Best of luck!


----------



## MaryBe (7 Jul 2009)

Not long back from Rome. Was in a taxi where the driver is learning English with Rosetta Stone. He had been studying for 6 months when we met him. His English is brilliant. He is a huge believer in this product and it had been recommended to him. Hope this helps......strongly thinking of getting it for my son (for his french at school - teacher is not that hot). www.*RosettaStone*.ie


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Jul 2009)

The [broken link removed] is worth checking out, too — lots of downloadable videos and podcasts with associated transcripts and exercises, which are useful for consolidating and reinforcing what you've learnt on the fly.


----------



## Concert (7 Jul 2009)

Had very basic Spanish through my local night classes, then I progressed on to Michel Thomas.  He is brilliant, easy to follow and I am really learning the language, have tried other Spanish CD's over the years but nothing can beat his teaching skills.  I invested in the full set in Easons, best purchase I ever made.


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jul 2009)

flahers2 said:


> Had very basic Spanish through my local night classes, then I progressed on to Michel Thomas. He is brilliant, easy to follow and I am really learning the language, have tried other Spanish CD's over the years but nothing can beat his teaching skills. I invested in the full set in Easons, best purchase I ever made.


 
Flahers, I'm looking to learn spanish, could you please let me know where you learnt your spanish


----------



## Joanne1 (8 Jul 2009)

It's a good idea to check out your local library.  Dublin City Council libraries offer conversation exchanges.
[broken link removed]


----------



## priscilla (8 Jul 2009)

Hi Newby,

You could have a look at www.toptenreviews.com where it reviews

12 different french software courses and also [broken link removed]

for other reviews.


I've been thinking of going down the same route as yourself but the 

choice of what is on offer is incredible but it also makes the

decision making very hard.

Let us know on what you decide on.

Regards,

Priscilla.

Anyone use "Rocket French" ?.


----------



## Concert (9 Jul 2009)

Hi Pope John  Started in my local VEC school (very basic), then got some private lessons from a native teacher but now I'm learning from the Michel Thomas CD's and find them brilliant, not fluent by any means but well able to get by when I spend time in Spain.


----------



## Pique318 (9 Jul 2009)

A friend of mine had a CD-ROM for Spanish which taught you phrases etc, but also had a cool aspect that you had to repeat them back (mic needed obviously) and it analysed your voice patterns so that you had the correct pronunciation, instead of a 'Delboy' type Bon-Jure effort. I though it was good for that aspect alone, but no idea what it was called...sorry.


----------



## Mommah (9 Jul 2009)

Michel thomas gets good review on 

There is also about.french.com which is free on line and a useful way to improve your french.


----------



## laneybaby555 (10 Jul 2009)

Hi Newby, first time poster here. I got a pretty good French language cd that your supposed to listen to going to sleep, as some sort of hypnosis thingy, got it from Ama**@. I say pretty good, but then I had a wee bit of French from school anyway. I think the tried and tested is the Rosetta Stone. Its internationally recognised as the top home language course. It is very pricey but if you really want to learn its the way to go.


----------



## Sumatra (11 Jul 2009)

Newby, a good start would be to find a French person living in Ireland who would be prepared to give you private conversation lessons. Pronunciation and accent is very important and those CDs etc make it such hard work despite what they claim.


----------



## MikeL (11 Jul 2009)

Hi Newby. if you're near Dublin, try the Alliance Française: http://www.alliance-francaise.ie/

Bon courage!

Mike


----------



## Sumatra (14 Jul 2009)

I'll second you on that Mike. I found Alliance Francaise a very good way to learn French.


----------



## serotoninsid (14 Jul 2009)

Have been using the Michel Thomas audio tracks for Spanish and find them good. 
Also, since yesterday, I tried using Skype as a tool for learning a bit more of the language.  Already, I have had three 'conversations' (don't know if you can call them that at this early stage of my spanish speaking ability) with native speakers.
Plenty of people want to improve their english and will assist with your spanish into the bargain.  Its got to be the best way to learn - and its free!  Just post your request on the 'learning languages' section of the skype discussion board.


----------



## ATgirl (14 Jul 2009)

For learning yourself, I'd recommend Michel Thomas, I found his cds very good when I was brushing up on my french a few years ago.  Since then I've gone to the Alliance Francaise in Waterford and its been an excellent way of improving my spoken french.  We had a native french teacher which I found very good.  They are also in Cork, Limerick and Kilkenny.  I have no connection with them, only a satisfied student!


----------



## CinnamonGirl (14 Jul 2009)

Michel Thomas is excellent, worth the money.
you might find it in your library if you a re lucky


----------



## Newby (15 Jul 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 

Being a complete novice I plan to use a software/ text type thing first and then go meet some real people in a class later. 

A mate of mine showed me the Michel Thomas spanish cd he had. I wasn't overly fussed on his approach with the smart girl and the dumb guy (the guy in particular grated on my nerves) and I'm not sure what kind of methodology he uses for French. For that reason i'm steering away from him.

I'm going to have a go at that instant french site first - see how that goes and then get something more serious if i feel it's worth it.

Thanks for the recommendation but I wouldn't be a big believer in listening to French as I sleep. Surely it would put you to sleep instead of learning!

I stumbled on that top ten reviews site and had a quick look at the free demo's on offer. The Fluenz seems pretty good one but I have to say the Rosetta Stone one is looking like getting my vote. Decision will be made in a week or so.

Please feel free to comment further on any purchases of French software. All feedback is appreciated.

Once that's done I'll be hitting the Alliance Francaise... thanks for the tip on that.


----------



## PeterGriffin (15 Jul 2009)

Used Michel Thomas and found him excellent, he has a really different way of teaching and actually encourages you not to try and learn the words, definitely worth it


----------



## Paddylast (27 Jul 2009)

Vote goes to Michel Thomas.  My sister is using Thomas's German CDs which she bought on Ebay and finds them brilliant. simple approach especially for beginners - I believe.


----------



## Omega (27 Jul 2009)

What level of proficiency can be actually be achieved with these methods - Thomas, Rosetta, etc.? If you pursue the course, can you go to France and hold a conversation, particularly the part of understanding what the French person is saying?


----------



## Pope John 11 (5 Oct 2009)

Omega said:


> What level of proficiency can be actually be achieved with these methods - Thomas, Rosetta, etc.? If you pursue the course, can you go to France and hold a conversation, particularly the part of understanding what the French person is saying?


 
Good point, which has not been answered, anyone know?


----------



## virtue972 (5 Oct 2009)

Well " Bonjour. Comment ca vas? Parlez vous Francais? The best way to learn French is to memorize the beggining and ending of words in english.  Example: anything ending with ION will mean the same thing in French. Population, civilization, etc..


----------



## Frasier (6 Oct 2009)

I started using the Rosetta Stone French course recently.  It comprises a computer based training element and accompanying audio CD's.

I had some problems with the installation of the software but found the lessons very good.  I find that I am able to recall the material quite easily etc.  I have not taken any French since school so am a complete beginner.

My wife is also taking the lessons which helps because we can use some of the phrases even if we don't have time to take a lesson.

The audio CD's are great for the car.

I believe you can request demo CD's which would allow you to try before you buy.  Even after you purchase, they have a 6 mth return policy if you are not happy with the product.


----------

